# moonie 'ol mo..



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey Mo...

I'm waiting for truck parts so I decided to start on the F16.

First thing, I stripped it down to metal and got rid of all that junk.

I have in mind something like a chalice. wide forks but low cut.

Thought I could shape the metal with a butane torch, but just not hot enough to suit me. I tried a bottle of Map gas, much better.

Think I got the metal in the shape I would like, now comes the part that I dread. Wood. I'm going to try to sanwich the metal in, sort of like a hidden tang knife. Pictures will follow when I learn to use this new fangled cell phone.

Did you feel the earth tremble when I started?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I am waiting anxiously for photos.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I did!!! But I thought is was the Anchovies Pizza! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Aw Mo!! You are such a kidder! :neener:


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

G G ..

I'll try, but by now I think I've proved myself the worlds worst picture taker.j


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Okay gang here is a progress report on my F16.

First pix, I have the fork shaped sort of roughly the way I see it in my mind. Have yey to sand the dings out of it.

Second Pix, I have two pieces of oak sanded flat then marked all around where I plan to recess the frame down into the wood. The two holes I drilled are so when I put a peg in them , they make the two halves go together the same way every time.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Now your cookin'! That is a great concept that I think I will copy with multiple mosaic layers of African Boobinga, Australian Burntwood, Canadian Coldwood and then carve a little inlaid mosquito out of Florida Swampwood and see how she turns out.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> Now your cookin'! That is a great concept that I think I will copy with multiple mosaic layers of African Boobinga, Australian Burntwood, Canadian Coldwood and then carve a little inlaid mosquito out of Florida Swampwood and see how she turns out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Great Idea... Aussie burntwood used to be hard to find, but now you can get it for song. You might try Idaho potato vine or Carolina tarbush also.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> 
> 
> > Now your cookin'! That is a great concept that I think I will copy with multiple mosaic layers of African Boobinga, Australian Burntwood, Canadian Coldwood and then carve a little inlaid mosquito out of Florida Swampwood and see how she turns out.
> ...


Great call! If you come across any Crapifornia Crustywood then give me a shout! I know a guy who has a friend that is related to a person that was born in that region.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> ...


I'll keep a weather eye out. Never know when you'll see a piece of crappy wood. Oops.. crusty wood.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mosey....

well, today I got the slabs inlet and glued the mess together. I bet if all of the guys on this forum really thought , we could have come up with a more awkward, dumb, left handed way of doing it! Boy that 80 year old oak is hard to work. I dread sanding it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Mosey....
> well, today I got the slabs inlet and glued the mess together. I bet if all of the guys on this forum really thought , we could have come up with a more awkward, dumb, left handed way of doing it! Boy that 80 year old oak is hard to work. I dread sanding it.


I'm tracking. When I have a lump of slingcrap sitting on the bench that is drying with the roughed up edges I start to think there is no way I am getting a slingshots out of that mess! Next time try some 20 year old Oak, might save you a few minutes! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Mosey....
> ...


I'll say it again. You two guys kill me! If you were a comedy team, the line would be around the block for tickets!!! Hysterical. You guys always brighten my day!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treeman said:


> MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


Lucky for him I am serving them up like Ritz Crackers dipped in Peanut Butter! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> ...


I rest my case!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

treeman said:


> MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> 
> 
> > treeman said:
> ...


Piffle!...n'...snort...... I haven't even woke up yet.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> ...


Seems to me you could mixing up your Detox with you ReTox!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mosey...

Well. today was spent sanding...sanding...sanding. Now I remember why I prefer tinkering with metal; You pick up an L grinder and sparks are flying and stuff is getting done! This wrapping dinky piece of paper around a dinky block of wood the rubbing it on a dinky little scratch which resists with impunity, really blows! Did I mention that this wood is harder than the back of a tarheels head?

Mixed up a wash of 1/2 turpentine...1/2 linseed oil and gave the wood a real good coat of that. Don't know if it will help the wood, but it makes me feel better. I'll let that go 'till tomorrow. Hopefully my truck parts will come and I won't have to sand any more.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Mosey...
> Well. today was spent sanding...sanding...sanding. Now I remember why I prefer tinkering with metal; You pick up an L grinder and sparks are flying and stuff is getting done! This wrapping dinky piece of paper around a dinky block of wood the rubbing it on a dinky little scratch which resists with impunity, really blows! Did I mention that this wood is harder than the back of a tarheels head?
> Mixed up a wash of 1/2 turpentine...1/2 linseed oil and gave the wood a real good coat of that. Don't know if it will help the wood, but it makes me feel better. I'll let that go 'till tomorrow. Hopefully my truck parts will come and I won't have to sand any more.


Patience grasshoppa. Wax on, wax off. Have you tried sanding drunk, or while taking a shower?! I cannot disagree with the effort of manual sanding. I go into like a Charging Bull, and come out of it like a slab of Veal.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Drunk??? Saints forbid!! I've tried a variety of things whilst drunk in the shower, most met with harsh words. but not sanding.

In the morning ,I'll take up the baton and shuffle another lap.

Should have painted the iron first, and I knew that!. But NO,.. I just kept going on until now I'll have to mask it off. Somebody slap me!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I bet you forgot to drill the lanyard hole as well. Forgetting to drill the lanyard hole is akin to spitting in the eye of the SlingGods. Such a crime usually means you'll fumble drop it in the driveway and kick it across the gravel for a few feet as your punishment!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

AW Snap! Forgot the L hole! And with all that steel in the handle, it would be hard to drill...Hmmm. wonder if a cup hook screwed into the bottom....


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> AW Snap! Forgot the L hole! And with all that steel in the handle, it would be hard to drill...Hmmm. wonder if a cup hook screwed into the bottom....


A CUP hook??? That is surely gonna piss of the SlingGods?!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I aint afraid of no haughty spirited ghoulie coming 'round. I can hex myself enough as is. Maybe I can drill thru those dowel pins. Onward and upward my pockmarked swarthies! No time to wonder why!!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

When I want to add a lanyard attachment to an already completed slingshot I use a small u-bolt. I get them at the local farm store. I drill two holes and use two part epoxy to hold them in place.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> When I want to add a lanyard attachment to an already completed slingshot I use a small u-bolt. I get them at the local farm store. I drill two holes and use two part epoxy to hold them in place.


Cool... GG...

Don't think I have enough room on this particular piece for that now. Did an awful lot of grinding and sanding to get it as slim as I could.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

G G...MO

Gave my project three coats of thinned down BLO over the last few days. Added a coat of full strength oil today. I'll maybe sand it lightly tomorrow with wet 600.

Now, how to get a lanyard hole. Think I'll bore straight through the bottom dowel pin.

Sand the metal, mask and paint, then send you guys photos.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Excellent! So the big question. Are you liking how it is coming together, or are you inventing new curse words??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mo.. actually, it looks kind of nifty to me. If it shoots good, I'll be happy. I doubt if I would ever tackle another one unless this is a shooting SOB!!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mo and GG....

Well here it is. I said I would try it and I did. I'm not so cocky now that I have.

Let's see what can I say...Well I wanted a slimmer waisted sling, and I like the chalice shape that the wood workers here build. Also wanted to be able to switch back and forth between tubes and different bands. The wood is oak from a 1941 ford truck bed and since I'm a habitual hoarder, that is what I used.

I'll say one thing, I haven't been shooting much, so I was really surprised at how well I shot with this little girl. After I got zeroed in, I was putting them right in there at 10 meters. I bow to you guys' superior skill and experience, not to happy with my craftsmanship.

Oh and one other thing ...Mo and I thought that if we posted a sorta feud between us, it would stir up some interest in these winter months. Just the opposite happened, you knotheads stayed away in droves! Just goes to show what a caring and thoughtful bunch you are!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SJAaz said:


> Mo.. actually, it looks kind of nifty to me. If it shoots good, I'll be happy. I doubt if I would ever tackle another one unless this is a shooting SOB!!!


Looks like a shooting SOB to me!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SJAaz said:


> IMG_20200212_111023691.jpg
> 
> Mo and GG....
> Well here it is. I said I would try it and I did. I'm not so cocky now that I have.
> ...


I didn't dare chime in! You guys wouldve had my lunch for breakfast.lol


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a great looking slingshot!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> IMG_20200212_111023691.jpg
> 
> Mo and GG....
> Well here it is. I said I would try it and I did. I'm not so cocky now that I have.
> ...


Ha! They stayed away in droves. Because they all thought you'd flake like snow!! So did that sling come with a box of tissues or a tiny violin??! Okay. Seriously, that is a very fine modification! The truck bed Oak exceptional with character! Honestly a winner! Blue Raja has disappeared, but he would approve I'm sure. When do you start the next one??!?! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> That's a great looking slingshot!


Thank you GG coming from you that means quite a bit.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MO...

Oh I have a couple little deals cooking involving two golf balls and a bottle of merthiolate. It's going to be a real stunner. How about you other than tormenting me, you got any big projects planned?

Where the heck is ol' Blue Raja ?? We ought to hunt his ragged carcass down and tell him to get his butt out of the enemy's camp and get fer home. Probably the same place the Chef went. Find one find the other maybe.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> MO...
> Oh I have a couple little deals cooking involving two golf balls and a bottle of merthiolate. It's going to be a real stunner. How about you other than tormenting me, you got any big projects planned?
> 
> Where the heck is ol' Blue Raja ?? We ought to hunt his ragged carcass down and tell him to get his butt out of the enemy's camp and get fer home. Probably the same place the Chef went. Find one find the other maybe.


Merthiolate??? Isn't that against the law? Oh man. Forget I asked. Your right. Bushpot Chef, MattW, Rosco, Brooks...Blue Raja???. Did these posers all defect to that 'other community'. I believe it might be time to schedule an intervention. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That turned out great! Nice work bud!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Slingdude..

Thank you.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Merthiolate??? Isn't that against the law? Oh man. Forget I asked. Your right. Bushpot Chef, MattW, Rosco, Brooks...Blue Raja???. Did these posers all defect to that 'other community'. I believe it might be time to schedule an intervention.









Yeah, something is going on.....


----------

